# A couple new paints



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

A couple new paints


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice job. I really like the 2nd one!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

cool. I like them all, but the 2ed one i like best.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MarshHawk (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## HLI (Feb 11, 2020)

Very nice!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys!


----------

